# Back sweeten before or after wine is clear?



## geek (Sep 21, 2015)

My friend called me about this Muscat juice bucket planing to back sweeten a bit.
It finished fermentation a few days ago and ready to stabilize with k-meta plus will add super-kleer.
I've seen older posts where people recommend adding sorbate and add f-pack right there after stabilizing to basically follow what kits do.
Others have said to only add k-meta and fining agent, let it sit and once the wine clear THEN add sorbate an f-pack.

My head tells me that it may be a good idea to sorbate after the wine is really clear but at the same time kits have you add everything at the same time you add the fining agent.

Any real and preferred preference?

.


----------



## wineforfun (Sep 21, 2015)

I always wait until wine is clear before adding sorbate..........just in case there are some rogue yeasties hiding out.


----------



## Thig (Sep 21, 2015)

I think it depends on what your sweetening it with. If you are using just sugar or simple syrup then it probably doesn't matter as long as the sorbate has been added to stop fermenting from beginning again. If you are sweetening with honey, which by the way taste great in an apple wine, it will cloud it back up so you might as well go ahead and sweeten it and then clear it. I have also made an fpac with the actual fruit juice and simple syrup to sweeten with and it clouded it back up.

So for me, if I am sweetening with anything other than sugar or simple syrup then I will do it before clearing it or you just end up having to clear it twice.


----------



## wineforfun (Sep 21, 2015)

Thig said:


> I think it depends on what your sweetening it with. If you are using just sugar or simple syrup then it probably doesn't matter as long as the sorbate has been added to stop fermenting from beginning again. If you are sweetening with honey, which by the way taste great in an apple wine, it will cloud it back up so you might as well go ahead and sweeten it and then clear it. I have also made an fpac with the actual fruit juice and simple syrup to sweeten with and it clouded it back up.
> 
> So for me, if I am sweetening with anything other than sugar or simple syrup then I will do it before clearing it or you just end up having to clear it twice.



Excellent points Thig, I was only thinking/referring to using just sugar.


----------



## geek (Sep 21, 2015)

Maybe half a liter from the Muscat juice bucket was removed prior to pitching yeast to back sweeten and maybe some peaches after they're thawed, the peach fpack could or will cloud it up


----------



## GreginND (Sep 21, 2015)

At the very end. I like to do that a couple weeks before bottling. No yeast left as was mentioned. And you can get a better taste profile when you do your sweetening trials if the wine is closer to aged for drinking.


----------



## Floandgary (Sep 21, 2015)

Above all else, you must stabilize (sorbate) prior to back sweetening with whatever you wish to use. Otherwise risk re-starting fermentation. Worse case, it could happen after you bottle


----------



## geek (Sep 21, 2015)

GreginND said:


> At the very end. I like to do that a couple weeks before bottling. No yeast left as was mentioned. And you can get a better taste profile when you do your sweetening trials if the wine is closer to aged for drinking.




What do you use to back sweeten?
Depending on what it is it would cloud it back up.


----------



## GreginND (Sep 23, 2015)

geek said:


> What do you use to back sweeten?
> Depending on what it is it would cloud it back up.




Just sugar.


----------



## Gussman (Sep 23, 2015)

*Agree with 4e*

4e is right on in my experience. Great advice with good results.


----------



## GreginND (Sep 23, 2015)

By the way, I always plan at least two weeks before bottling or a little longer just in case it turns cloudy or starts fermenting. I would then wait longer to clear and/or try to deal with any problems.


----------

